# Welcome home Murphy!



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ann, I think Murphy deserves his own thread so no one misses out on your joy. I also 'stole' his pic from the other thread, hope you don't mind. 

This is Ann's (Scooter's mom) new puppety Murphy. Look at his eyelashes, isn't he just adorable??? Hope the first night goes well and that poor Scooter gets a good night's sleep before his new little brother chases him around :croc:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OMGosh!!! Ann, he is beautiful! He just looks like a little fluff ball of hugs and fun!!
Carole


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

He really is beyond adorable! Ann, I'm so happy for you and your family! Can't wait to see how he and Scooter interact.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations! He is adorable. Can't wait to see how he and Scooter RLH


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

those LASHES!!!!!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

How come the boys always get the lashes? How cute.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

What a sweet face. I am so happy this worked out for you and your family. I love the name and I love his color...he is just adorable. I bet Scooter will have a ball teaching his little brother the ropes. I am so excited that I will get to see him soon. I know you are tired and the next couple of weeks will be new training, but oh what fun. Congrats!!! Looking for more pictures soon.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

WELCOME HOME Murphy :whoo: What a cutie you are!!!! Can't wait to see pics of him and Scooter! Hope you have a good night sleep, I'm sure you are all pooped!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ann, Murphy is absolutely irresistible!!!!! What a cute face. I hope Scooter wasn't too put out by the new puppy. I'm sure you will be BUSY the next few days and weeks. Oh what fun! :whoo:

Congratulations, my dear. Enjoy your new pup and sleep when you can. We'll be here waiting for updates. Oh yeah, and pictures. :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Aww, what a cutie patootie! Congratulations, Ann! Enjoy!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ann, I'm so excited for you and your whole family. Sounds like Scooter and he will be great--I laughed when you said you thought Scooter was waiting for your to take out Murphy's batteries! 

He's such a doll! Yeah, why do the guys get the gorgeous lashes?!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oops, I didn't see that Murphy had his own thread and posted on the original one. Welcome to your forever home, Murphy! Ann, he's adorable!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Congratulations on your new puppy Ann! 
It's awesome that Scooter is enjoying his new brother.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Murphy and Scooter are brothers ! I'm sure there will be lots of fun.
Hope his first night went well for all.
Will look forward to updates.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Scooter and Murphy are going to be so cute together. One so dark and the other brother so light. 

Congratulations! and pictures please.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome home Murphy. Hope everyone had a good first night together!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Cant wait to see them together - Congrtulations!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awwww he is just so adorable. I am so happy for you and Scooter Ann, congrats.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sure you're exhausted after the long drive, bad weather and first night home but . . . I'm still anxiously awaiting your update and hopefully more photos of your beautiful baby boy Murphy.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I love you guys, thanks for all the welcomes for Murphy. He did great last night. We put their crates next to each other in our bedroom and Murphy cried a few times and then settled down and slept all night. They both woke up when they heard my son getting ready for work around 6:45. I guess we'll have some growing pains but they're wearing a track around the coffee table in the family room. 

We're trying to teach Scooter that he can escape by getting up on the couch or chair for a rest. I told DH that we may have to crate Murphy sometimes so Scooter can have a break from being chased. They both ate their food from plates on the same mat this morning with no battles. A few growls here and there but seems like they'll have to sort things out on their own. We aren't taking our eyes off them when together though.

The battery is charging in my camera! I'll ask DH to post of few of his photos, they're way better than mine. He's such a sweetie!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ann, congrats!!!! I'm so happy for you and for that little guy that's going to have a lot of love now. Murphy has the sweetest face. I can't to see A TON of pics of him and Scooter.
Glad you made it home safe through all the bad rain.
Gina


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't how I missed the original thread on Murphy, Ann, because I knew you were looking for a playmate for Scooter, and you have definitely found him. :whoo: The first thread reads like a novel . . . I couldn't wait to get to the end and see him! He is sooooooooooo cute. Congratulations on your persistence and driving through the rain and the whole ordeal to get him! I couldn't figure out how everyone was able to see him (I guess I don't stalk Petfinder enough  )

By the way, is that the little Woolrich bed in your photo? We have that bed until my lab destroyed it in a jealous fit when we got Jackson  We do have the matching hat with earflaps though, and we gave one to Jeannine for her Owen who she just got.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Anne,

So glad that Murphy's first night went so well. It sounds like he and Scooter are on the fast track to becoming best friends. I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG! how on earth did I miss this? Ann, last I heard your DH had just mentioned the possibility of another pup...WOW you work fast! Murphy is fabulous...what a cutie-- I can't wait to see pictures of your new race track around the coffee table.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Pictures...pictures...pictures....please!!


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

He is so cute!! Do all havs have eyelashed like that?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Ann, I missed the first thread on Murphy too (I think, unless I didn't put the 2 together). A big _congratulations _to you and Scooter and Murphy is SOOOO cute. I absolutely love his lashes !!!! Looking forward to more pics (in your spare time--hehehehehe).


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Ann, I logged on just to find out what had happened with the little one! So glad you are home safe and both Scooter and Murphy are doing well. 

Congratulations on the new addition! You sound blissful! 

:hug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Anyone know how long it takes for batteries to charge??! :biggrin1:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulations. Murphy is a cutie. I'm jealous.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Anyone know how long it takes for batteries to charge??! :biggrin1:


Not as long as it takes a women to recharge her batteries after a trip to Fla and back. ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I don't how I missed the original thread on Murphy, Ann, because I knew you were looking for a playmate for Scooter, and you have definitely found him. :whoo: The first thread reads like a novel . . . I couldn't wait to get to the end and see him! He is sooooooooooo cute. Congratulations on your persistence and driving through the rain and the whole ordeal to get him! I couldn't figure out how everyone was able to see him (I guess I don't stalk Petfinder enough  )
> 
> By the way, is that the little Woolrich bed in your photo? We have that bed until my lab destroyed it in a jealous fit when we got Jackson  We do have the matching hat with earflaps though, and we gave one to Jeannine for her Owen who she just got.


It is the little Woolrich bed, we had put it away because Scooter was too big for it and I almost gave it away. Glad we kept it now! Murphy seems to like it but Scoot keeps trying to drag it away and chew it up. He's always loved to shred doggie beds!ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> Not as long as it takes a women to recharge her batteries after a trip to Fla and back. ound:


LOL, exactly Dale! DH and I both almost fell asleep at church last night! They both went into their crates for about 2 hours while we were gone and they did fine, Murphy whined a little bit but not much and the same last night at bedtime. I have some new photos and I'll upload them in a little while.

We're trying to figure out our morning schedule with everyone getting up and going out the door at different times. DH is working from home today, he didn't want to leave the house.  I think he's afraid he'd miss something if he was gone all day.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes, it's hard to leave a new puppy. I remember when DH would hold Cicero at the door telling him good-by for 30 minutes...LOL

I bet things will go easier with Murphy because you learn what not to do ... or do ... with the first one. A vet told me one time ~ "you set the schedule ~ he doesn't get out of the crate till you potty and put on the coffee!" You will have your hands full for a few weeks....but it will be fun and pass to fast. Now ... wake up and post pictures. :biggrin1:


----------

